

JQuery is not enough - Why should I start using a MVC framework? - xrmagnum
http://netengine.com.au/blog/jquery-is-not-enough/index.html

======
taproot
Because living in the 80s was never a good idea? I'm still dumbfounded by how
many people don't think mvc is industry standard, or by how many think they're
doing their boss some big favour by catching up 20 years on their own time.

That may sound a little harsh but im not the one comparing "jQuery
programming" to mvc. JQuery never claimed to fix your shitty inline
JavaScript, it just makes it easy to write really bad code.

